# Velvet Cloud?



## KB_314 (11/2/15)

Has anyone ever tried this juice? Share thoughts if so.. Made in SF. Sounds quite interesting.

"If the local farmer's market made e-liquid - this would be it."

http://www.velvetcloud.com/pages/about-us


----------



## iPWN (11/2/15)

Yup i have ordered from them before , juice was decent but for 100%VG it was very thin.


----------

